# Ryobi 4 gallon battery backpack sprayer FIX!



## bwise (Jul 20, 2018)

All,

I've seen multiple complaints about the ryobi backpack sprayer. I've experienced multiple problems with it myself, but after two failed repair attempts by my local ryobi service center, I finally figured out the problem with my unit. There are two problems I had with my sprayer. I'll list each one below with pictures.

Problem 1 - pump never building up to full pressure despite pump always running. This problem was the easier of the two. There is a pressure adjustment screw on the bottom of the pump motor. I simply tightened this screw about 1 full turn and it was fixed.

Problem 2 - sprayer builds pressure but immediately loses pressure after the initial burst when you pull the trigger. This is the problem I initially couldn't figure out and even the repair center couldn't figure it out. I finally noticed a sharp bend in the hose between the tank and pump. It was kinked. I replaced it with a new piece of hose and made the new hose a little shorter to relieve the kink. This worked. It's still partially kinked so my plan is to insert a 90 degree hose barb with 2 straight pieces of hose.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Wow, How could someone think that bend is acceptable?

Can you see what pump they are using? A delavan like chapin or a spirse?


----------



## bwise (Jul 20, 2018)

I couldn't find any identifying marks or info on the pump.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

get one of these elbows and put it inline where the kink is with 2 more hose clamps. select the proper size for the ID of the hose.

I used several 90 degree barb and MPT/Barb fittings when upgrading the pump on my M4Sons backpack. Best upgrade to a pice of lawn care equipment i've ever done.


----------



## bwise (Jul 20, 2018)

After my original post, I found these items on Ryobi's website. Apparently they've made some upgrades to their design after purchasing mine. This is probably due to the number of complaints and returns. For $10 I purchased these items and installed them this weekend. The performance is much better now and I can get all of the water out of the tank.


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Mine has the up graded parts and still has issues ! Ryobi is sending me another sprayer!!!!!!!! What a bunch of mess!


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Can you take the screen out of the pick up tube with out causing damage to the pump?


----------



## bwise (Jul 20, 2018)

The U-shaped pickup tube doesn't have a removable screen. It's built into the rubber


----------



## Bigdrumnc (Mar 28, 2019)

Mine is a plastic insert that can be removed from the tube.


----------



## bwise (Jul 20, 2018)

I would remove it


----------

